# New in Town



## stmanser (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 12th scale Yokom YRX-12 that I would like to start racing again with. I have been out of the racing world for 3 years 

I spoke with Jim and he said there hasn't been much interest in the 12th scale on road.

Would anyone be interested in starting a 12th scale road course?

Shoot me an email.
I also plan on starting to race here in the quad cities at Twin Bridges RC. Anyone else interested in getting this class up and running?


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

what city?


----------



## stmanser (Oct 6, 2009)

I live in Davenport.


----------

